# Neck Band Bonanza



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

After all these years of hunting geese, I finally got my first neck band Saturday morning. Then, the real kicker is, I invite Erie Angler up for a Sunday Morning hunt, and he pops one as well. Great weekend for sure.


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Congrats, I've yet to get myself one. Where did you guys go, how was it. I went out to Grand River on Sunday and was skunked.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

I have hunted geese for over 30 years and can say I have never killed one with a neck band ..have seen them in the air but never close enough for a shot...Congrats to the both of you....JIM...


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

Thanks Jim, I was pleasantly surprised to see that hanging around his neck. The only bad thing was some shot hit the collar, and broke a piece off the collar, and put a hole in another spot. Erie Anglers was untouched.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

congrats on the bands. there was a pair spotted at killdeer friday was that them?


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Captain Kevin..It gives the collar character...I once killed a goose and one pellet must have hit the leg band there were two numbers that you could not read....JIM....!$


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

Quackpot, I doubt it was a Killdeer bird. Most of those birds have been going to the Southeast to the ethanol plant in Marion. I guess there is a pile of corn there they have been hitting, and a retention pond there to loaf on all day. I had spotted 3 of them earlier this month on a water hole about 3 miles from where we killed these 2, and they came from that direction. That means hopefully there is at least 1 more left (I'll be looking real hard) for the picking. As stuff starts to lock up in the north it will just get better, and better for the second half of the season. I can't wait.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Thanks again for the invite buddy, pretty sweet shooting my first collar. Thats going on a mount some day.

I'll have to keep that trick in my back pocket for next time, cripple a bird so you have to get out of your blind to go get it! That gives me the chance to shoot what I want before you can get to them .

We shot a slob of a goose that night - biggest I've ever seen, only saw one flock that night and they circled once and locked and landed, but must have been 50 - 60 birds that landed in front of my 11 and 15 yr old cousins. That was cool!

2 week cooling period, then back at it. If you have to make a trip down to Cbus one weekend, maybe we can hook up and hunt here.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

nice jobs fellas! what color was the collar? heres my collar from last year


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Procraftboats21 said:


> nice jobs fellas! what color was the collar? heres my collar from last year


The collar I shot was just like that, similar number letter config. I think Kevins was too. Did you call it in? Where did it come from.


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

They were both white. I'd like to pop an orange one now.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

mine was banded in rogers, ohio. i killed it near salem, ohio. resident bird.


----------

